# NASCAR



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 22, 2009)

Woo Hoo!!! It's race day! Shut off the phone for the day and stay off the computer....I LOVE race day!!!
GO KYLE...smack down that old show off Carl...no back flips today!!!


----------



## Isa (Feb 22, 2009)

Have fun Maggie


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm sorry, but I just don't get it. Doesn't do a thing for me.

Yvonne


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 22, 2009)

And your point is?


----------



## tortoisenerd (Feb 22, 2009)

NASCAR will be on the TV at my house...I can't stand it but my fiance loves it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 22, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> And your point is?



"To each his own!"

Y


----------



## galvinkaos (Feb 22, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> Woo Hoo!!! It's race day! Shut off the phone for the day and stay off the computer....I LOVE race day!!!
> GO KYLE...smack down that old show off Carl...no back flips today!!!



I just hope its a good race and NO RAIN.  We have overcast and a slight chance of off and on showers. 

Unless we move this to debatable topics, I won't talk specific drivers.  Okay Maggie, I wish Kyle good luck on the weekend sweep. (But I kinda like the back flips)

I am the team mom for my son's little league team, so I have a meeting @1:00, but I'll be home in time for 2:00 start.

Dawna


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 22, 2009)

galvinkaos said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> > Woo Hoo!!! It's race day! Shut off the phone for the day and stay off the computer....I LOVE race day!!!
> ...



Looks like we're on rain delay...darn!


----------



## galvinkaos (Feb 22, 2009)

Oops, 3:00 start time.


----------



## galvinkaos (Feb 22, 2009)

Well that wasn't the sweep I was talking about but good job by Matt Kenseth. Way to start out the season. Daytona and then California.

Dawna


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 23, 2009)

He just doesn't have any charisma. And the race was just boring, I don't care about seeing wrecks, but I do care about racing and bumping and banging...


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 24, 2009)

I watched it and found I agree with Maggie on this one. It was rather boring. I really like to watch them jocky for position and I didn't see as much of that as I like. Maybe the rain delays and damp track had something to do with it but oh, well there is always next time. No I don't have a fav. Driver or team.


----------



## galvinkaos (Mar 1, 2009)

Well today was the next time and it was a better race than last week. Weird with the motor problems. I actually fell asleep (had a headache) and missed the end but Kyle came through from last to win. I think Maggie's cheering is what woke me up. 

Dawna


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 1, 2009)

I was indeed jumping up and down and screaming! To come from the back row and win just shows what a good driver he is...and his comment over the radio..."g'nite grandma" shows how aggressive he is...maybe arrogant is the right word. But is that wrong? He brings entertainment to the race. Last week I said Matt Kenseth has no charisma...he's boring...Kyle Busch is far from boring...


----------



## galvinkaos (Mar 1, 2009)

You are right. He is not boring and yes arrogant is the right word. But that is his style. His brother was the same way and has humbled a lot.

Oh and thanks for the wake up  I had to start dinner.

Dawna


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 1, 2009)

galvinkaos said:


> You are right. He is not boring and yes arrogant is the right word. But that is his style. His brother was the same way and has humbled a lot.
> 
> Oh and thanks for the wake up  I had to start dinner.
> 
> Dawna



So where's my dinner? Did I miss it???


----------



## galvinkaos (Mar 1, 2009)

Yep sorry the men around here don't let food sit long. Their motto is you snooze, you lose. LOL

Dawna


----------

